# Begging for fiber!



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

As mentioned briefly in FAC, I use a display of fiber types when I do educational demos. I only have about twenty different fibers, so I'm going to shamelessly beg for samples from everyone!

It takes a handful to use in the demo. No more. It could be tucked into a small manila envelope and mailed that way.

I have:

Green cotton
flax
hemp
Ingeo
Ramie
Bamboo
Bombyx silk
Tussah silk
Llama
Alpaca
Mohair
Angora (French)
Romney
Dorset
Jacob
Border Leicester
Targee
Icelandic
Leicester Longwool

And then a few crosses:
Cotswold
Corriedale

If you've got a breed I don't have, particularly purebred, I'd be thrilled if you could share a handful! I'm also looking for Cashmere, Yak, and some other exotic fibers that I'll probably just purchase for this, as I did the plant fibers. There's other plants I need to get, toooooooo. So many fibers! All so different! 

People are always fascinated with the display, especially since they can touch it!

Thanks. You can pm me for a mailing address if you're able to help. And I am willing to compensate fo rthe wool or mailing costs, if you'd like. 

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I know I have most of what you listed, but I also have soya 'silk'. In one of my bags I have a Churro cross. And a Karakul bit tucked away (somewhere). Let me look today.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Do you want raw or washed? If you want raw, of the ones that you don't have listed, I have Navajo-Churro, Cheviot, Shetland, Suffolk, rambouillet, Finn. I have cashmere but it needs dehairing and is very dirty. I also have some angora bunny. They're all unwashed so let me know if you can use any of them. That sounds like a great display!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I have Ramb, too, but it is _full_ of hay bits! (Which is why it hasn't been worked up yet.)


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I have Icelandic.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Washed is NOT necessary! In fact, I try to make sure some of them are straight off the sheep/goat, so they get an idea of the work involved turning it into something nice! So, Cashmere that is NOT dehaired might actually be a good idea..they need to see the work in that, too!

Thanks so much ladies! If I can reciprocate to anyone else who does educational demos, let me know!


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I have some slightly washed from my ram and some that is fresh off my new ram. I think I have some off one of my white ewes as well. You can have either or all or some - just let me know. I also have lots of colours and patterns. Just pm me with your wish list for Icelandic.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Since Flanellberry's got the Icelandic side covered, I can contribute Southdown, and Hampshire (I think.. might be Columbia/Hamp cross, I will check). I also have some nice brown llama fibre, and I'll share a bit of my black alpaca if you want. 

Let me know what you need!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I do have Icelandic on my list already, but all mine were either white or moorit. No black, so if you'd care to send black, that would be lovely! (I'm also trying to get some color up there and dispel the notion that all sheep are white! with only the occasional black one for three bags full!)

Meg


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks very much to those who are able to help me out. And thanks, too for those who were willing, but can't. The thoughts are warm and welcome. 

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Meg, send me your addy again, please. Apparently my desk ate yours (it's been here for over a year and NOW it disappears!).


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

I could proably get some mohair to you if you still need it. Unfortunately, it will be black. You can just put it in the third bag.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Falcon, it's coming to your pm....

bloogrssgrl, I do have mohair. The list up there is what I have, not what I'm looking for. I was tempted to just say yes, simply because I've never seen black mohair...but that wouldn't be nice! Thanks for the offer, though.

Meg


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Duh. Forgive me, I only had one coffee before posting.

If you would like some black mohair let me know and I'd gladly send you some. I just sheared one of my girls and I have some locks that wouldn't be quite long enough for spinning. She is has a black/silver fleece. You are welcome to that. Otherwise it just goes out for the birds to make nests with.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Meg, do you need any shetland? I have it in black, brown, and cream.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

bloogrssgrl said:


> Duh. Forgive me, I only had one coffee before posting.
> 
> If you would like some black mohair let me know and I'd gladly send you some. I just sheared one of my girls and I have some locks that wouldn't be quite long enough for spinning. She is has a black/silver fleece. You are welcome to that. Otherwise it just goes out for the birds to make nests with.


If you've got some that's not usable, I really would like a handful, just to drool on the black myself before I add it to the display! I'll pm you my address, if that's okay.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

ajaxlucy said:


> Meg, do you need any shetland? I have it in black, brown, and cream.


Shetland is one I don't have. I would appreciate a handful if you don't mind. I'll pm you, too!

And for all of you...I certainly don't mind purchasing the wool, or covering shipping. Or swapping for something else! Barter is good!

Thanks!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Meg, do you want some of our polypay wool? Don't have any dirty (i.e. "poopy") right now, but I could send a bit o' roving. They aren't purebred, or heritage or even popular, but maybe you could talk about how we continue to crossbreed for new and improved traits?

And I really think you should have some Suffolk. I know it's not usually considered spinning fiber, but it is nicely different than the other wools, and you can talk about the loft or springiness of it (as opposed to the softness of some of the other types). 

I won't get my feelings hurt at all if you say "no thanks"...


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

weever said:


> Meg, do you want some of our polypay wool? Don't have any dirty (i.e. "poopy") right now, but I could send a bit o' roving. They aren't purebred, or heritage or even popular, but maybe you could talk about how we continue to crossbreed for new and improved traits?
> 
> And I really think you should have some Suffolk. I know it's not usually considered spinning fiber, but it is nicely different than the other wools, and you can talk about the loft or springiness of it (as opposed to the softness of some of the other types).
> 
> I won't get my feelings hurt at all if you say "no thanks"...


Yes, please! The whole point is to show different uses from different textures and colors, so both of those will be lovely!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Meg, I was just gifted a few cotton bolls by an older gentleman here in town - he grew it in front of his porch last year. I stopped to visit when I saw another friend there, and after being teased about my 4 spinning wheels, lotsandlots of books, etc., the guy turned to me and said, "You do all that spinning type stuff? I got some cotton I grew, not much, but if you'd like it, it still has the seeds in it." 

Well now, what do you _think_ I said? I now have a handfull of white bolls which have been successfully naturalized to this area . Staple = about 1"  AND it's the beginning of my very own cotton 'field' to spin!

Would you like a boll to add to your demo? Is it just for look-sees or do you need enough to spin (which this really isn't unless mixed with something else, I don't think).


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

if you are still looking I have some mashum (or massum, depending on who you talk to) I could send a little. It's about 10 inches in staple length. pm your mailing address.
Ann


----------

